# installing granite submerged in water



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

We are starting a pool job next week that calls for granite slabs installed over concrete columns in a pool bar area.
What is a good adhesive for attaching the granite slabs over the columns?
They (columns and granite "seat") will be submerged in water.

We're using Custom's flexbond to attach the glass tile in the whole pool area.
And then we're installing granite over the 4 columns at the pool bar area as to make stools to sit on.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Isn't it a little cool to be swimming to work?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

I would get that information from Custom. I would also kerf a 2" grid (1/8"w X 1/4"d min) on the bottom/backside of all the granite slabs.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Matt, be sure to post some pics!


----------



## tileguy51 (Oct 28, 2007)

i know concrete cures the best underwater. cement products dont have to dry out, water just activates the chemicals, but yes I would find out through custom what is best


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

The pool is new construction.
No water in it yet.
They're not filling it till all the glass and granite get installed.
Just wondering what would be good adhesive to hold 3 cm granite seats to concrete columns. 
Eventually, after installation, they would be submerged in water.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Would silicone work in this case?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

how about mechanical fasterners with epoxy?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

What's the substrate?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

"granite slabs installed over concrete columns"


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I missed that. :blink: One of two products. Either Laticrete 4237 with a 50/50 mix of portland cement and silica sand, or Anybody's unmodified thinset mixed with their additive (Laticrete 317/333, Hydroment Tilemate/ Flexalastic, Mapei's Kerabond/ Keralastic). Either of those will hold up, as well as be guaranteed by the manufacturer. I've done competition pools both with the 317/333 and the 4237 and cement/ sand mix.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

We're actually gonna use The Tile Shop's "Pro Lastic" mortar mixed with it's liquid additive counterpart.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Same same. It's still unmodified mixed with a liquid latex. You should be fine with that.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Bill, the latex additive to unmodified seems fine but how come some showers get latex migration and a swimming pool doesn't? does it depend on the drying or is it because it's unmodified mix with latex vs a modified?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

The only time you should have a chance of latex migration is when the thinset isn't fully dried when the tile gets grouted, no matter where it is.


----------

